# Pictures of Koda driving



## Shortpig (Apr 3, 2011)

Here he is. He is just so cute in his harness hitched to a cart. Also looks like his diet is going well.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 3, 2011)

Took posting twice to get all the pics in for some reason.

I like this next one with his friend the Airedale in it.


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 3, 2011)

I love pic # 2. Looking good!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw, Koda, check you out!! Good job, little man! He's so handsome.





Leia


----------



## Shari (Apr 3, 2011)

He looks really good in cart Marie!


----------



## casilda (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks great ..You are going to have such fun with him


----------



## Knottymare (Apr 4, 2011)

:yeah



:yeah Hoooooooooooo Ray! He's so handsome!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 4, 2011)

He's looking good! So handsome!


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm sooo proud of him. Dorothy is doing an excellent job training him. I also like picture #2 but then I know what they are looking at.

Soon he will be back home and getting in some arena work and miles to go.


----------



## susanne (Apr 4, 2011)

A bit of Ronert Frost there, Marie...very appropriate!

*Stopping By Woods on a Snowy Evening*

Whose woods these are I think I know.

His house is in the village though;

He will not see me stopping here

To watch his woods fill up with snow.

My little horse must think it queer

To stop without a farmhouse near

Between the woods and frozen lake

The darkest evening of the year.

He gives his harness bells a shake

To ask if there is some mistake.

The only other sound's the sweep

Of easy wind and downy flake.

The woods are lovely, dark and deep.

But I have promises to keep,

And miles to go before I sleep,

And miles to go before I sleep.

_-- Robert Frost_

One of my favorite poems for one of my favorite horses!


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow! Susanne how did you know. That is one of my favorite poems. Word has it Koda doesn't get to come straight home. Vicky is planning to keep him at the stables where he will meet his brother Chip again. This time both of them are geldings and trained to drive. How cool is that? Who knows Dad might also show up there hitched to a cart so Susanne can get in a little driving this year with him. She can feel as though she is driving again but Jimmy pretty much just goes along with a touch of the reins. You say whoa and this boy will stop dead in his tracks.

I'm looking forward to a fun summer filled with horses including the new member of the family. Brother or sister at this time no one knows. I believe we are at 297 days today just three more days and we hit the 300 day mark and the countdown starts. The next driving horse in the family. Woo Hoo.

Thanks Mary surprise doesn't really look much like Chip except for that white mane and tail. Jimmy's sons getting together will be fun. I sure hope we have a good summer as far as weather this year. Vicky is planning on driving Ariel in the Gladstone parade again this year. Then I'm sure she will get requests for the birthday parties again this year.


----------

